# Detour Bars



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2003)

After hearing several of you rave over these things I finally bought a couple... DAMN! Are they awesome!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

I know! .....send me some


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

You talking to me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

But didn't Prince say "Bars are Shit"...or was that soy?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Anyone  *accepting donations of detours*


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

That's soy....Prince likes bars


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Anyone  *accepting donations of detours*



Are you saying I'm not your "Detour hook-up" anymore 


DP


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2003)

Can someone send me one of these?? PLEASE ?
 (these are my puppy dog eyes with a bit of drool)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Are you saying I'm not your "Detour hook-up" anymore :cry
> 
> 
> DP




Funny  Of course you're my "hook up" ...but I'll still take a detour from anyone who wants to give me one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

You call that loyalty?  And over a stupid bar 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

send me one then


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2003)

No DP, send it to me!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2003)

I just ordered 2 cases from DPS!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No DP, send it to me!!



Can you send a "call tag?" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> send me one then



I thought you wanted U-Turns?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2003)

I think I like the U-Turn better - need more to decide


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

You ATE it? 

You weren't suppose to eat it? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2003)

Gotcha - well I actually tried a bite of my GP  and it was yummy!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 8, 2003)

oh...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Can you send a "call tag?"
> 
> DP


WTF's that ??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2003)

It's a pre-paid frt label, I stick it on your box when the Fed-ex guy  comes to pick it up! 

We sent 5 lbs plus  to Santiago Chile for $75 frt once (3 day) , less than five was cheaper...  UPS has a "Slow Boat Option"

DP


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 9, 2003)

last saturday the family and i went to the mall shopping, they like to eat at this certain fast food place, since this place has shit to eat on the menu for bb'ers i found my self eating a Detour bar, and yes they are so dam good[grrrrrrrrrr]


----------



## y2gt (Apr 11, 2003)

I thought you all were against bars? 
These are OK?  They have partially hydrogenated shit in it.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> I thought you all were against bars?



Not me.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 11, 2003)

Prince, it's about time you hopped on the bandwagon.  

Hey, do Detour bars make anyone else fart?  They seem to give me some nasty stinkage.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I just ordered 2 cases from DPS!



Thought you ordered from 1fast now....

I am about to sit down to a bar, and a nice cup of Java.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, I use both...depends on price. 

Next Proteins Detour Bar Caramel Peanut - 12 Bars
DPS Price: $21.99  
1fast400.com's Price: $25.00 


Granted it's only a 6 dollar savings on 2 cases, but that paid for the shipping.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Well, I use both...depends on price.
> 
> Next Proteins Detour Bar Caramel Peanut - 12 Bars
> ...



Maybe you shouldnt be recommending a competitor to 1fast400 after Mike paid you to advertise here?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Maybe you shouldnt be recommending a competitor to 1fast400 after Mike paid you to advertise here?



Why?  This place is not like "other" fitness sites.  We're allowed to talk freely about non-advertised sites without worrying about our posts being edited/deleted. 

Besides, Prince did not "recommend" them, he just mentioned their price.  I ordered mine from netrition.com last time.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Why?  This place is not like "other" fitness sites.  We're allowed to talk freely about non-advertised sites without worrying about our posts being edited/deleted.
> 
> Besides, Prince did not "recommend" them, he just mentioned their price.  I ordered mine from netrition.com last time.



Just suprised me, thats all.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2003)

I do recommend 1fast400.com and I think they have great prices and service, and as far as PH's it's the best place to get them, which I have said this in many threads.

As IAB pointed out I did not recommend DPS, I simply stated that is where I got them, and then explained to TP I did so because of price. 

Sorry, I am not made of money and 1fast400.com does not give me any discounts, so I tend to shop based on price.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2003)

Fair enough.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2003)

and for the record DPS and 1fast400 are the only two stores I order from.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 12, 2003)

I have to say I try to avoid bars...but I am not against them...for me they just cause too many cravings.  That said I had my first Detour bar a couple weeks ago...finally....and it's been downhill since then...those things are amazing BUT definately EVIL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2003)

http://www.mercola.com/2003/apr/12/energy_bars.htm

and BARS ARE EVIL! 

DP


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> I thought you all were against bars?
> These are OK?  They have partially hydrogenated shit in it.


i am, i was in a pinch, my stepsons said they grabbed my cooler before we left on our trip. bars are a last resort for me.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Apr 15, 2003)

On detour bars I don't go direct as I'm not a big bar pusher.  I still stay with my wholesaler which hurts me in some ways.  He helped me when I was small, so I told him I would stay with him through this year, then I'm going direct with about everybody.  It is cool, I don't mind guys mentioning other sites.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2003)

How long is 2 cases going to last you Prince?


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

*Detour Bar Lab Results*

Preliminary Info to Avoid Flames:

1)  I checked this thread and did not see any info on this post
2)  I'm not making the statement below I found it on another forum and thought it might be useful to the discussion
3)  I'm only posting this for discussion purposes, I'm not in agreement with this disagreement with the below.  
4)  Please don't bash me and ask me how I can say this.. refer to #2.  I just found this.  Did not write it.  No ideas if it's true or not.  Never seen the authenticate or actural report.

With that said, here's the post I found:

*Detour Bar Lab Results* 


As promised, I have the lab results from 1 of 4(?) companies that are testing for Detour bar label claims..As for anybody not in the know, the Detour bar is the hottest selling bar in the country..The private supplement store where I manage has sold close to 1000 boxes in the past 6 weeks..Because the bar is appealing to just about everybody, (tastes, feels, and looks like Snickers) we sell probably 5 to 1 Detour to every leading brand..Because of the high marks raised from this protein bar, including their competitor's sales, the major supplement companies cried foul and sent for independent lab analysis of the Detour bar...It wasn't because the Detour bar doesn't taste good, far from it, but that they believe label claims are misleading to what a fully packed with peanut, caramel and nougat bar should be..One bite from this bar, while scanning the label, sends me to protein bar heaven and label claim hell..

This report is from Shuster labs Shuster labs This analysis was paid for by Nature's Best Inc, a major supplement company in Hauppauge, NY..They make Solid Protein bars, one of many products..It is lab report # 02-6397- project #74680..The Detour bar tested was from lot#121103- Date Dec 17, 2002...

Here they are:



Lab results: 

protein- 19.5g
fat- 13.2g
carbs- 34.2g
sugar- 19.4g




Detour Bar Label Claims:

protein- 32g
fat- 9g
carbs- 21g
sugar- 6g



I was given this report from a NB rep.. He also mentioned MET-RX has their results and are very similar..He was hush-hush on how they were gonna handle the situation..

I believe these #'s are true..
Do these #'s bother me? Yes, but I expected them..Sugar is the enemy..I want none at all, if possible..Misleading sugar counts are the bane of this society's obesity rates..
How about it? Do these #'s bother you? For anybody eating these bars on a daily basis, have you changed physically? mentally?..weight gain, loss?? low carb diet!!.. So you thought..
Ah, the mind is a terrible thing to use


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 8, 2003)

I stopped eating these like, three days ago, but OMG..  

I knew they tasted too good to be true. DP and Jodi told me.. I stopped but still hoped *sigh*


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

Where did you get that?  It is quite interesting.  Interesting that it is also done by a competitor.  

For lab results that show relative accuracy (except a higher sugar count see here:

http://www.1fast400.com/store/artic...s_id=&osCsid=1e554b15813407a191f5935409984e9b

Note, these were done by a retailer, who sells all sorts of bars and regularly tests products, and not by a competitor.


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

This appears to be an original post.  I PM'ed the person asking for the report as they said they would fax it if asked.  So I asked.  We'll see.

But here's where I got what appears to be the original thread started:

http://www.cuttingedgemuscle.com/Forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2623


----------



## CourtQueen (May 8, 2003)

Wow
Ok, what the fuq is Ash??


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

Keep us posted on the the fax.  I would love to see the lab results, working in the industry, and because I am an avid detour bar and uturn bar consumer. 

If you get it would you mind emailing it or faxing it to me?  You can email me at:

twinpeak@avantlabs.com

BTW, your post was solid, not sure why you were afraid of getting flamed....


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

Cool link... Even 1fast400.com shows 14g of sugar a bar and yet the label (according to just the product description on the same site) shows 9g.

That is a pretty huge difference.  

Granted the rest of the items are close.  But jez.  I can see a gram off.. or whatever.. but that kind of discrepency is just plain false (frame of reference is just the sugar claims at this point).

Thanks for the link Twin Peak.  Just goes to show the label is a lil' bit off (at least for sugar that is).


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

If I get the fax.. I will most certainly find some way of making it public (so people following this thread can just download it or autorespond from my site.)

While my post was solid (thanks!) There can be people who would have skipped the top portion and read the claim and then blasted me for "how can you say this.. where's the proof).

I just wanted to CYA before I posted so I could refer to Bullets 1-4.

I'm not making any claims.  I'm just curious if this is real, wanted to bring it up.. and of course if I can find more info I will and I will share that as well.

I'll e-mail you if the person ever does get back to me.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

If they don't I'd be suspicious.

BTW, read the CEM thread....funny that Mike, 1fast400, already responded their....and I hadn't read it until now.

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check out your site.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

BTW, if someone blasts you, and hasn't read your entire post, you have every right to flog them, repeatedly.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 8, 2003)

TWIN PEAK!!!
Ash  1  g/Bar
What is this??


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

Well.. I work in a corporate envrionment (meaning versed in CYA tactics).. I wrote the post so that if it does happen (assuming it will not) that it would be very easy to just point to a # and leave it at that.

I just found this thread interesting.. and I found the other post interesting.

I really hope the individual was the original poster (kinda seemed like it from the CEM thread) and will respond back.  I mean, they said PM me for the report.  So they knew they were gonna get some requests.

We'll see.  I'll keep you update if I ever get some REAL proof.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2003)

If it's true than how do we explain this:

Detour Bars Analysis 
By American Analytical Chemistry Laboratories Corp 

Unlimited Nutrition 
158 Holly Hill Lane 
Burlington, NC 27215 
Attn.: Mike 

Analysis Requested: Nutritional Parameters  Sample Lot No: 33913
SampleLab Sample ID: 027-243
Product Name: Protein Bars
Date Received: 01/13/03
Date Reported: 01/29/03

Total Fat
 10
 g/Bar 
Protein
 32
 g/Bar

Sugar 14
 g/Bar

Dry Weight
 64
 g/Bar

Ash
 1
 g/Bar

Carbohydrates
 22
 g/Bar

Calories
 306
 Calories/Bar 


http://www.1fast400.com/store/artic...s_id=&osCsid=1e554b15813407a191f5935409984e9b


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If it's true than how do we explain this:
> 
> Detour Bars Analysis
> ...



Thanks Prince but I already posted that.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> TWIN PEAK!!!
> Ash  1  g/Bar
> What is this??



Hey, what do I look like the ingredient police???

Honestly, I am not 100% on this but I am pretty sure it is just what it sounds like, and it is found in small quantities in almost everything you eat.

Sorry to break that to you.

If it makes you feel any better, that is nothing compared to the fact that rodent feces is often found in government testing of most food facilities, and if it is below a certain amount that is fine.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 8, 2003)

Geesh, 


> that is nothing compared to the fact that rodent feces is often found in government testing of most food facilities


That made my day


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Geesh,
> 
> That made my day



Personally I find the fact that it is PERMITTED more disturbing.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2003)

this is a big concern to me cause I eat a Detour bar every day.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 8, 2003)

On to the question: Ash is residue from any kind of feedstuff/food product that is left over after the product has been heated to ~ 500C or more.  They often heat different food products (sugars, fiber, additives to change the consistency to meet the needs of the food. 

(Friend in beef research)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> this is a big concern to me cause I eat a Detour bar every day.



I hear you.  I don't eat them every day, as I cycle my kcals and carbs, but when I eat them I eat 2-3 in a day.


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

Prince,

As soon as I find out.. I'll PM you (and Twin Peaks) with whatever info I can find.. if anything at all.

I will follow up with this the best I can.  I do not eat these bars but I am interested (because I do supplement) in the validity of this claim.  

I understand the concern.  I'll do my best to find something other then just a post off another board.

I posted to continue the discussion because if it is FALSE the rumors should end here.  But if it's TRUE, then people need to know because they might have made different choices given the correct information.

At the moment, I'm neutral until I can get something a bit more hard-copy.

Stand-by...


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

I am going with Mike's report until proved conclusively to the contrary.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> On to the question: Ash is residue from any kind of feedstuff/food product that is left over after the product has been heated to ~ 500C or more.  They often heat different food products (sugars, fiber, additives to change the consistency to meet the needs of the food.
> 
> (Friend in beef research)



So if you know so much, why are you pestering me!?!?!?


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

And from what I can see from the link to 1fast400.com.. Mike's report says the sugar is a BIT higher then reported.  I can see being off by a gram or two... but there is a pretty big gap between what the Detour label says and Mike's report.

And Mike's report coinsides with the one I'm trying to get from Shuster lab's and the rumor that Met-Rx has a similar one.

Damn I hope that person mails me today..


----------



## CourtQueen (May 8, 2003)

Just sharing the wealth (oh wait I don't have any of that), I mean the info.  
Kind of like throwing a math problem out there that you know the answer to but never sharing it...... Ok, going back to my cubicle, sounding way too geeky


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mda1125 *_
> And from what I can see from the link to 1fast400.com.. Mike's report says the sugar is a BIT higher then reported.  I can see being off by a gram or two... but there is a pretty big gap between what the Detour label says and Mike's report.
> 
> And Mike's report coinsides with the one I'm trying to get from Shuster lab's and the rumor that Met-Rx has a similar one.
> ...



Since Mike's report they have changed their label claims.  Personally I don't see much big a difference, since it did not effect the total carbohydrate count or the total kcals.

BTW, Mike did post the lab report, and he is a verifiable person (i.e. I know Mike, have met him, talked to him on the phone, and trust him).


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

The latest info I received from the person who posted when I asked for the report was:

"Since my last post on the Detour bar, the formula has been changed by the company several times..All I know at this point is that the sugars have come down somewhat by removing most of the caramel..Protein claims have also come down slightly..Right now, were not sure what the #'s are on the bar, but we have recent batched bars in for testing..I will make them available when the results come back.."

I will follow up and post when I have more available, concrete evidence.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Since Mike's report they have changed their label claims.



I believe they changed more than just the label though, as the taste changed quite a deal too. I wonder if this is the reason for the varying results.


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

Absolutely.  Not only has the label changed several times but the formula has also changed.  Less carmel to bring down the sugar.   Protein apparently has changed as well.  (can't give numbers as I don't have the facts)

The varying results are exactly based on what you said.  They have changed more then just the label, the taste has changed (well I assume it has based on your comment as I've never tried them) and the results have changed because there has been several tests since Day 1.  

The results will continue to vary apparently until they finally make their label and what's inside match.

At least that is what I'm starting to believe after researching this a bit more in details.

I wish I had the latest report but 1Fast400 did a nice report (thanks to Twin Peak pointing it out) and posted it.  It's in direct conflict with what the Detour bars on that same site are claiming to have in them.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mda1125 *_
> Absolutely.  Not only has the label changed several times but the formula has also changed.  Less carmel to bring down the sugar.   Protein apparently has changed as well.  .
> 
> I wish I had the latest report but 1Fast400 did a nice report and posted it.  It's in direct conflict with what the Detour bars on that same site are claiming to have in them.



Sounds on the mark man....and I believe the results 1fast400 has ( while very much appreciated....we need more people doing what he`s been doing ) are reguarding the original version of the bars, which may or may not accurately represent what they have become currently.....


----------



## mda1125 (May 8, 2003)

Agreed.  From the reply I received.. it sounds like the label and formula have changed.  I'd like to see more recent numbers as well.

I will attempt to follow that thread and see if it materalizes.


----------

